# HSU or OUTLAW for MX-5.1



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I've had the Mirage MX-5.1 for 6 months, I read some good reviews and got a great open box price at BB, I was immediately unimpressed.... I started fiddling around with it this week and made huge improvements to the sound quality and at the same time, totally convinced myself that it needs a REAL sub....... I know i need a whole new system......but wifey's not gonna let that happen right now :foottap: so after much discussion :hissyfit: with wifey, my budget went from $100 to $500 :flex:

So here's what i'm looking at and my concerns;

HSU VTF-2 MK4 or
OTLAW LFM-1 PLUS 

On paper, they're the same sub, so it's gonna come down to whoever has the best Black Friday deal. I'm hoping for $500 and free shipping.

I was leaning towards the HSU, I got a warm and fuzzy feeling from their website, but their crossover max's out at 90hz and my Denon 3801 LFE is fixed at 80hz for small fronts. Mirage recommends 120hz and I can attest, the MX's don't know what to do with anything lower than that. So the question is, am I stuck with the LMF or can I use the MM6 set at 120hz along with the HSU? 

If any of you has an idea i'd love to hear it. I wanna get this right, don't think I can go back to the well for a while after this.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks,


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

don't know if I can answer your technical questions... but I own the HSU VTF2-mk4

It's a load. Well built. Seems to hit hard and low. Glad I bought it.


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

27dnast said:


> don't know if I can answer your technical questions... but I own the HSU VTF2-mk4
> 
> It's a load. Well built. Seems to hit hard and low. Glad I bought it.


I've read nothing but great things about HSU and Outlaw. I just missed out on a 3 year old VTF2-Mk3 today for $220 I figured if i got that one i'd be able to pick up a HC1 to help my MX's out. Do you have any idea how it sounds with omnidirectional speakers? I'm still getting used to the sound of the MX's, they're so different than what i'm used to. out of curiosity I dusted off and plugged in my old KLF-C7 and it just blew away the MX's in terms of loudness, but i'm gaining respect for the omnidirectional sound. I just wish I didn't have to crank them so much to achieve full effect.


----------

